# UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW - YUMA, AZ



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

New Image c.c. will be there.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Dec 25 2010, 05:19 PM~19419658
> *New Image c.c. will be there.
> *



:biggrin: See u here homies>>> :thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Dec 26 2010, 02:43 AM~19422033
> *BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homies...will see you here...you guys bringing a hopper after all??


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Gonna be a good show!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here are a few clubs that have confirmed already:

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az

who else??? Thanks to all the clubs...keep them coming... :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

got any pre-reg apps?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Dec 27 2010, 09:27 AM~19430139
> *got any pre-reg apps?
> *


simon send me ur email homie...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 26 2010, 09:16 PM~19426854
> *Here are a few clubs that have confirmed already:
> 
> Identity cc-Phx, Az
> ...


GOODTIMES I.E ROLLING FROM RIALTO CA


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

keep the coming.....

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928+Dec 24 2010, 05:46 PM~19414018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you homies in FEB!  Dont forget our kick back at the park! 









Phoenix Arizona - Encanto Park - More info to come!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 27 2010, 05:07 PM~19433426
> *Damn badass flyers!
> you know!
> See you homies in FEB!   Dont forget our kick back at the park!
> ...



we will be there homies at ur kick back fo show haha :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Rick, send us some pre-regs, Rollerz Only Valle Imperial


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammedbikes_@Dec 28 2010, 07:14 PM~19443418
> *Rick, send us some pre-regs, Rollerz Only Valle Imperial
> *


email sent homie let me know if u get it.... :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This sounds firme... a cholo show in the desert.
Get down United Dreams!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Dec 28 2010, 09:42 PM~19445058
> *This sounds firme... a cholo show in the desert.
> Get down United Dreams!!
> *



gonna be the best show in southern az homie!!!


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 28 2010, 10:51 PM~19445910
> *gonna be the best show in southern az homie!!!
> *


CITY CRUISERS from BLYTHE will be there ....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

keep the coming.....

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca.....

thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

performers will be Lucky and the Desert state hustlaz and also the reggae band crucial vibrationa!!! both from yuma, az!!! :rimshot:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 30 2010, 09:21 PM~19462452
> *performers will be Lucky and the Desert state hustlaz and also the reggae band crucial vibrationa!!! both from yuma, az!!! :rimshot:
> *


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jan 3 2011, 03:39 PM~19491953
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca

Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca

thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca

Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca

thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATED RULES ARE SET....


Single pump , stock lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Double pump, stock lower arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....


*Any vehicle that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class. 

*Any vehicle that does not qualify in any class is automatically placed in the radical class.
*NO GETTING STUCK IN ANY CLASS


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT

Hopefully I'm able to go to Yuma that weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 4 2011, 09:01 PM~19505644
> *TTT
> 
> Hopefully I'm able to go to Yuma that weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


hope soo too.... :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

We will be having a raffle for a striping job by the world famous Angelo...$5 a ticket or 10 tickets for $20......


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Ricky you know Rollerz Yuma is taking my cars to the show count us in for sure. Not only am I going to take truck of the year I am also taking Royal Flush for a spin to your show I asked EZ the owner and said we can take it. All redone and ready for 2011 your show will be the first time it will show. Get us a good spot.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 5 2011, 08:30 PM~19515769
> *Ricky you know Rollerz Yuma is taking my cars to the show count us in for sure. Not only am I going to take truck of the year I am also taking Royal Flush for a spin to your show I asked EZ the owner and said we can take it. All redone and ready for 2011 your show will be the first time it will show. Get us a good spot.
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

sup mando.u know we got u.....Dam thats gonna be tight...its gonna be a good show homie..alot of top quality cars trucka, bikes and hoppers will be out there>.......if u need pre regs let me know homie....pm ur email


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca

Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Performing will be Lucky & DSH, AZ Aktivity, and the reggea band Crucial Vibrations........


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATE....









LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE SHOOTING THE CAR SHOW........


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 9 2011, 12:08 PM~19547224
> *UPDATE....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN it's like that now? haha..


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jan 9 2011, 07:59 PM~19550846
> *DAMN it's like that now? haha..
> *



yup i got the call this morning!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 9 2011, 09:55 PM~19551461
> *yup i got the call this morning!!!! :biggrin:
> *


who called you?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az

Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 27 2010, 10:59 PM~19431605
> *simon send me ur email homie...
> *


PM Sent please email me the pre-reg apps too


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az

Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Jan 10 2011, 06:46 PM~19559721
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

gonna be the biggest & best show in southern Az!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 9 2011, 11:08 AM~19547224
> *UPDATE....
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv

Society cc-Mesa, Az
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az

Spirit cc-Phx, Az
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Jan 13 2011, 09:11 AM~19584743
> *TTT
> *


 x2


Chedda you gonna to the show homie? We got some beers we need to kill!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az

Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

BUMP FO AZ


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jan 15 2011, 12:23 PM~19605391
> *BUMP FO AZ
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jan 15 2011, 12:23 PM~19605391
> *BUMP FO AZ
> *


 X3


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 14 2011, 06:06 AM~19590550
> *Roll Call...
> 
> Identity cc-Phx, Az
> ...


Most definitely :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 15 2011, 07:04 PM~19607689
> *Most definitely :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks to Rollerz Only!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 16 2011, 05:14 AM~19607743
> *Thanks to Rollerz Only!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir I'll be bringing a bike entry out and we might have a couple other members come out to check out the show.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 15 2011, 07:17 PM~19607770
> *Yes sir I'll be bringing a bike entry out and we might have a couple other members come out to check out the show.
> *



thats all the support we need bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 9 2011, 11:08 AM~19547224
> *UPDATE....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THIS IS WAT IM TALKING ABOUT PRIMO!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Jan 17 2011, 01:34 PM~19620923
> *:thumbsup: THIS IS WAT IM TALKING ABOUT PRIMO!!!!
> *



thats how we roll primo...hahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

UNIQUES CC Yuma AZ chapter will also be there homies!


----------



## Mr.Phlagrant (Aug 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az

Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Thats right I will be at this show filming the hop and the show come out and get your ride on the worlds hottest dvds!! This event will be on vol.22! Hope to see everyone out there!!!!! *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 19 2011, 07:00 AM~19637428
> *Man! Thats right I will be at this show filming the hop and the show come out and get your ride on the worlds hottest dvds!! This event will be on vol.22! Hope to see everyone out there!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 19 2011, 07:00 AM~19637428
> *Man! Thats right I will be at this show filming the hop and the show come out and get your ride on the worlds hottest dvds!! This event will be on vol.22! Hope to see everyone out there!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

HOW FAR IS THESE CASINO FROM GT YUMA CAR SHOW MIGHT HIT IT UP AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jan 21 2011, 03:44 PM~19661385
> *HOW FAR IS THESE CASINO FROM GT YUMA CAR SHOW MIGHT HIT IT UP AFTER THE SHOW
> *


its 15 minutes from the park.....just go south on ave b and it takes u straight to the casino....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex

Majestics cc-Kingman, Az
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex
Majestics cc-Kingman, Az

Knights Image cc phx, AZ
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

got your email :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 24 2011, 12:21 PM~19682788
> *Roll Call...
> 
> Identity cc-Phx, Az
> ...



Show gonna be huge bro!!! 3 more weeks!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 04:36 PM~19695643
> *Show gonna be huge bro!!! 3 more weeks!!!!
> *



hope so bro....couldnt do it without the support of all the car clubs.much respect to all the clubs that support United Dreams cc and the lowrider movement..... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 25 2011, 05:14 PM~19695982
> *hope so bro....couldnt do it without the support of all the car clubs.much respect to all the clubs that support United Dreams cc and the lowrider movement..... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex
Majestics cc-Kingman, Az
Knights Image cc phx, AZ

Sophisticated Few cc-Phx,Az
La Gente cc-Phx, AZ
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hotel info here the number so u can reserve Cocopah Resort 928-722-6677....tell them u there for car show for discount rate...Feb12, 2011 United Dreams supershow


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 26 2011, 01:03 PM~19703739
> *Roll Call...
> 
> Identity cc-Phx, Az
> ...


 :wow: DAMB PRIMO LOOKING GUUUD!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get ready Yuma, because i'm coming back with a whole different agenda. Make sure your Motown knowledge is on hit, as well as your 70's and 80's trivia. We are also goimng to find out who has the fastest stroke..................you'll see what I mean. Oh and one more thing Yuma, it is my wife's and I 11th Anniversary on this day, so a little gift for my wife would be cool but shhhh she doesn't know you are bringing her a small gift, get it? See you soon.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 27 2011, 10:23 PM~19719007
> *Get ready Yuma, because i'm coming back with a whole different agenda. Make sure your Motown knowledge is on hit, as well as your 70's and 80's trivia. We are also goimng to find out who has the fastest stroke..................you'll see what I mean. Oh and one more thing Yuma, it is my wife's and I 11th Anniversary on this day, so a little gift for my wife would be cool but shhhh she doesn't know you are bringing her a small gift, get it? See you soon.
> *



Dont forget to bring ur Raider Nation stuff hahaha........


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

2 more weeks........ :run: :run: hno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 28 2011, 10:59 AM~19722325
> *Dont forget to bring ur Raider Nation stuff hahaha........
> *



The Nation is closed for the off-season. Hmm, I think it was closed for the regular season too. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATE..........IN ADDITION TO THE SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING A CELEBRITY IN THE HOUSE.....DANNY DE LA PAZ WILL BE SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS AND SELLING HIS MOVIES.......


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

HERE IS THE COMMERCIAL FOR OUR SHOW...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 31 2011, 05:34 PM~19748870
> *HERE IS THE COMMERCIAL FOR OUR SHOW...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is definitely one show NOT to miss. Don't forget Yuma, bring your trivia cap, because I will be testing your lyrics and Motown knowledge. Plus, the fastest stroker in yuma is going to win a prize too......all this and more.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2011, 06:44 PM~19748964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLN HAVE YOU LOOKED AT THIS COMMERCIAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner take all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Double Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the fatory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspentions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Single Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

NO TRUCK HOPP CLASS THIS YEAR. TRUCKS WILL HOPP FOR EXIBITION ONLY.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 31 2011, 05:34 PM~19748870
> *HERE IS THE COMMERCIAL FOR OUR SHOW...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok
> *


SIK ONE PRIMO!!! WHEN IS IT GUNNA AIR???


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 3 2011, 07:44 PM~19781496
> *SIK ONE PRIMO!!! WHEN IS IT GUNNA AIR???
> *



ITS ON AIR ALREADY PRIMO....... :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2011, 06:44 PM~19748964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   good luck with the show


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> UPDATE..........IN ADDITION TO THE SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING A CELEBRITY IN THE HOUSE.....DANNY DE LA PAZ WILL BE SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS AND SELLING HIS MOVIES.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

the date is getting closer........


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Pinchi Danny you better have the buffet ready way :biggrin:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cinco De Mayo_@Feb 4 2011, 10:28 PM~19792372
> *Pinchi Danny you better have the buffet ready way :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cinco De Mayo_@Feb 4 2011, 10:28 PM~19792372
> *Pinchi Danny you better have the buffet ready way :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, what he said x6


----------



## Rebel Society (Jan 23, 2011)

We'll be there representing Yuma as a "Solo Ryder" is there love for out there for us?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rebel Society_@Feb 6 2011, 10:32 AM~19800735
> *We'll be there representing Yuma as a "Solo Ryder" is there love for out there for us?
> *



we got love for the solo ryders too homie.....see you out there bro...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 6 2011, 09:11 PM~19800988
> *we got love for the solo ryders too homie.....see you out there bro...
> *


See you on Saturday brother


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 1 2011, 03:34 AM~19748870
> *HERE IS THE COMMERCIAL FOR OUR SHOW...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok
> *


Cool maybe next year you can feature some bad ass bikes on the commercial :biggrin:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

bump


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 6 2011, 11:11 AM~19800988
> *we got love for the solo ryders too homie.....see you out there bro...
> *


X8


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice video, Rick


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Less than one week  hno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> WE ALSO HAVE THE HOMIE BIG LUCK OUTTA YUMA AZ PREFORMING LIVE THIS SAT.. UNITED DREAMS CC SUPER SHOW 2.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

WILL BE THERE.


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

ALSO PREFORMING LIVE YUMA'S OWN HOME GROWN REGGAE BAND CRUCIAL VIBRATIONS!! DONT MISS THIS ONE!!! GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Feb 7 2011, 07:03 PM~19812297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA HOMIES IT WAS NICE HAVING THE PLEASURE OF MEETING YOU GUYS THIS WEEKEND .. LOOKING FORWARD TO PARTYING SOME MORE!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking forward to this show. Come on out Yuma and have a good time with some good music, fun, raffles, and don't forget I am bringing Hollywood's favorite Cholo, Chuco aka Big Puppet-Danny De La Paz to sign autographs and meet new fans. Let's have a good time.

One more thing Yuma. Don't forget it is my wife and I 11th Anniversary, so if I may ask that the clubs bring her some flowers or something. I am a lucky man, she is letting me dj on our anniversary.
THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE FOR THE ANNIVERSARY THING.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex
Majestics cc-Kingman, Az
Knights Image cc phx, AZ
Sophisticated Few cc-Phx,Az
La Gente cc-Phx, AZ

Alliance cc Phx,Az
Majestics cc Phx,Az
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 7 2011, 08:17 PM~19814170
> *Roll Call...
> 
> Identity cc-Phx, Az
> ...


ROLLERZ ONLY V.C. CA. will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 24 2010, 05:46 PM~19414018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebel Society (Jan 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 6 2011, 11:11 AM~19800988
> *we got love for the solo ryders too homie.....see you out there bro...
> *


Much love......The first show last year had cars hadn't seen in Yuma. Its was the SHIT!!!!
Lookin forward to it this year.....just pinstriped da bike. SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!


----------



## Rebel Society (Jan 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 01:27 PM~19802014
> *See you on Saturday brother
> *


ORALE......"easy rydin" uffin:


----------



## Rebel Society (Jan 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 6 2011, 02:06 PM~19802328
> *X8
> *


ALL GOOD HOMIE......


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rebel Society_@Feb 8 2011, 06:44 AM~19816569
> *Much love......The first show last year had cars hadn't seen in Yuma. Its was the SHIT!!!!
> Lookin forward to it this year.....just pinstriped da bike. SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!
> *



YUP AND THIS YEAR GONNA BE 100X BETTER THAN LAST YEAR HOMIE.....


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

GETTING CLOSE_* UNITED DREAMS!!!! *_CAN'T WAIT TO GO EITHER, SEE YOU GUYS SATURDAY MORNING


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

GETTING CLOSE_* UNITED DREAMS!!!! *_CAN'T WAIT TO GO EITHER, SEE YOU GUYS SATURDAY MORNING


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Feb 8 2011, 11:13 AM~19818131
> * GETTING CLOSE UNITED DREAMS!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO GO EITHER, SEE YOU GUYS SATURDAY MORNING
> *



:thumbsup: SEE U DREAMERS HERE GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW.....GUARANTEED THE BEST SHOW IN YUMA IN A LONG TIME.... :wow: hno:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ARE WE CRUISING YUMA FRIDAY NIGHT?????? WHO IS DOWN????? 

IDENTITY C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. ANY1 DOWN CRUISE FRI HIT US UP   !


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 8 2011, 02:44 PM~19819637
> *ARE WE CRUISING YUMA FRIDAY NIGHT?????? WHO IS DOWN?????
> 
> IDENTITY C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. ANY1 DOWN CRUISE FRI HIT US UP    !
> *


Aite homie same as lasy year start at in n out on 16th st then to rallys on 4th ave....set the time homie!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATE: I CHECKED THE HOTEL AND JUST FOR THE CAR SHOW THE HOTEL IS HALF BOOKED FROM CAR CLUBS SO BOOK YOUR ROOMS ASAP IF U HAVENT YET........WE ONLY 4 DAYS AWAY!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> UPDATE: I CHECKED THE HOTEL AND JUST FOR THE CAR SHOW THE HOTEL IS HALF BOOKED FROM CAR CLUBS SO BOOK YOUR ROOMS ASAP IF U HAVENT YET........WE ONLY 4 DAYS AWAY!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex
Majestics cc-Kingman, Az
Knights Image cc phx, AZ
Sophisticated Few cc-Phx,Az
La Gente cc-Phx, AZ
Alliance cc Phx,Az
Majestics cc Phx,Az

Az pride cc-Yuma, Az
Elite Kreations cc-Salinas, Ca
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I will be there friday so you all want to cruise I will be filming! The earlier the better! See you all there!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 8 2011, 06:24 PM~19821203
> *UPDATE: I CHECKED THE HOTEL AND JUST FOR THE CAR SHOW THE HOTEL IS HALF BOOKED FROM CAR CLUBS SO BOOK YOUR ROOMS ASAP IF U HAVENT YET........WE ONLY 4 DAYS AWAY!!!
> *


We got our rooms booked. And ready to party down. See you guy's Saturday morning.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 9 2011, 05:14 AM~19825227
> *I will be there friday so you all want to cruise I will be filming! The earlier the better! See you all there!!!!!!!
> *


come by the shopp


----------



## Chosenfew (Feb 2, 2007)

Whats up with the cruise on Friday? What time


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adamsgirl_@Feb 8 2011, 01:54 AM~19816097
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey girl. are you going?
I need someone to wipe down my car.
:biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

3 MORE DAYS....... :biggrin:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

Revealing our newest prospect this Friday at the cruise night!!! Very excited United Dreams C.C. Shining hard right now !!!! :wow:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 9 2011, 10:32 PM~19832823
> * Revealing our newest prospect this Friday at the cruise night!!! Very excited United Dreams C.C. Shining hard right now !!!!  :wow:
> *



shhhhhhhhh primo keep it down u know we got a couple new prospects hahaha.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT 

Rollerz Only PHX and Rollerz Only Yuma are going toe to toe in the bike competition. Pirate Bike versus Chucky :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 10 2011, 09:02 AM~19835304
> *TTT
> 
> Rollerz Only PHX and Rollerz Only Yuma are going toe to toe in the bike competition.  Pirate Bike versus Chucky :scrutinize:  hno:
> *


PIRATE BIKE GONNA WIN :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SO ARE WE CRUISING FRIDAY 8PM RIGHT? MEET @ IN AND OUT 16TH STREET?


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:yes: Yes [email protected]@ Big Mando... :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

CHECK OUT WHAT WILL BE IN ALL MEDIA PRESS IN YUMA.......

Cocopah Casino’s Dreams to Reality Car Show to Benefit Local Athletic Program



United Dreams a local car club and Cocopah Casino have combined forces to launch SUPERSHOW 2 “ Battle of the Best” Dreams to Reality Car Show!

Admission is just $5 and a portion of the proceeds go to benefit the Yuma District One Athletic Program. With $3,000 in prizes for an epic Car Hop Battle …this Car Show promises the regions best cars, trucks and tricked out rides in the Desert Southwest!



United Dreams was created when popular local car clubs joined forces to create the Dreams to Reality Car Show. This year the organizers are using the net proceeds to support the Yuma School District One Athletic Program general athletic fund. The Dreams to Reality Car Show will he held this Saturday February 12th from 11AM to 5PM at Cocopah Casino. 



Car clubs from as far away as Fresno CA & Las Vegas NV will participate. The ‘Car Hop Battle’ with $3,000 in prize money is drawing registrations from some of the biggest names in Car Hop Competitions like Spirit Car Club from Phoenix AZ, Good Times Car Cub from San Diego and local Coronado Customs.



Cocopah Casino is a premiere entertainment destination for winter visitors and locals alike with over 500 slot machines, Blackjack and monthly promotions for cash, prizes, fun & excitement 24 hours a day, 365 days a year.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex
Majestics cc-Kingman, Az
Knights Image cc phx, AZ
Sophisticated Few cc-Phx,Az
La Gente cc-Phx, AZ
Alliance cc Phx,Az
Majestics cc Phx,Az
Az pride cc-Yuma, Az
Elite Kreations cc-Salinas, Ca

Sophisticated Few cc- Casa Grande, Az
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 02:37 PM~19837531
> *SO ARE WE CRUISING FRIDAY 8PM RIGHT? MEET @ IN AND OUT 16TH STREET?
> *


I'm in take out a few of mine


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

:biggrin: See You Tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

leavin at 6 am saturday to get there homies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 11 2011, 12:25 PM~19845270
> *leavin at 6 am saturday to get there homies!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


COOL SE YA HERE ART LOKS....HOPE U GOT ALOT OF SPACE ON YOUR CAMERA FOR SOME BAD ASS RIDES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by adamsgirl_@Feb 8 2011, 01:54 AM~19816097
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Almost ready to Show


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW, I'M ALL LOADED UP AND READY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 10 2011, 03:55 PM~19838075
> *Roll Call...
> 
> Identity cc-Phx, Az
> ...


im gona miss 
a good car show ,pic of fryday cruise
to the top


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 11 2011, 09:58 PM~19849346
> *Almost ready to Show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj and Danny De La Paz are in the house. Get ready Yuma, it's on and crackin tomorrow.


Don't forget Yuma, if you all can bring my wife a flower that would be firme. It is our 11th anniversary tomorrow.
Gracias in advance.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's saturday, It's saturday :run: :run: :run:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

wish i could be there homies


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

It was one Bad-ASS show.
Pics tomorrow.
:biggrin:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

CONGRATS UNITED DREAMS ON A GOOD SHOW.. HAD A TIGHT ASS TIME GOOD JOB FELLAS.....


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Where's all the pics and videos of the show .....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 12 2011, 10:11 PM~19855413
> *It was one Bad-ASS show.
> Pics tomorrow.
> :biggrin:
> *



thanks top dogg cant wait to see the pics and videos!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

I would like to thank all the car clubs that came out to support United DReams Car Club at our 2nd annual car show it was a big success and im sure we made some mistakes but we learn from them to make next years show even better than this year. Once again thanks to everyone this was one of the biggest shows in yuma, az in a long time and we owe it to all the car clubs az and california that came down, and as for the after party it was a blast. Thanks to mike the cholo dj for putting on a good show and to all the hoppers that came out to participate for the hop. Much love and respect to the lowriding community from United Dreams cc Yuma, Az. Pics will be up very soon.


----------



## Rebel Society (Jan 23, 2011)

Biggest show I've seen in Yuma.......wicked-ass hoppers!!!! Much love to United Dreams Car Club for bringing it.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I took some of Rollerz little Line up. United Dreams threw on a great show it was family oriented and everyone was having a blast. this has got to happen again next year.


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

Great Show :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:wave: :worship: MUCH LOVE OUT BIG MANDO.. TOP DOGG.. ROLLIN .. AND THE CHOLO DJ.. FOR HELPING US CREATE SUCH A MONSTER SHOW!!!! TAKING PICS OF THE WHOLE THING!!!! AND FOR BEING SUCH GREAT ASSETS TO OUR DEVELOPMENT.. ALSO CONGRATS TO ALL WHO PLACED AT OUR SHOW.. BUT MOST OF ALL WHO PARTICIPATED IN ENTRY'S MAD RESPECT OUT TO ALL THE HOPPERS , DANNY DE LA PAZ.. AND OUR OWN PREZ RICK GARCIA .. UNITED DREAMS C.C. STAND UP!!!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The people responsible for Saturdays Badd-Ass Show.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I want to thank United Dreams for a very good show this weekend and look forward to doing it all again next year.

The trophies were bad ass. I just put mine with the rest of the one I've been collecting :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the invite homies! Identity took 3 rides and took home 3 trophies! The show was badass and the $1 beer night after party was insane!!!! Cant wait for next year! 

UNITED DREAMS TTMFT

You homies put YUMA back on the lowrider map! Congrats! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Give big Props to the DJ we had a comedy show during the trophy ceramony. He Kept the party going all day through the show.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

After hop action.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 10:06 PM~19862249
> *After hop action.
> 
> 
> ...


GT on T o p


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Frank, waiting for the hop to start.


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

Great Show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LGC had a good time and looking foward to the next one. Congrats to UNITED DREAMS on a great show


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 09:29 PM~19862516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beutiful car Albert


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 13 2011, 09:37 PM~19862604
> *beautiful car Albert
> *



Gracias Mando.

Here he is Mr KarzIcon...he sold alot of custom made parts this weekend. 
:biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 08:51 PM~19862749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Big Rick


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin: 
The Homie, Jaime, and some friends.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

ANGELO
AKA Guitto


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 09:13 PM~19862951
> *ANGELO
> AKA Guitto
> 
> ...


who let him out of the club shop? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Franks Hydraulics hopper.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 10:35 PM~19863138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FROM YUMA TO BLYTHE TO THE VALLE IMPE. :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

dammm show looked good...nice pics albert...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks Huey, it was a really good show.


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

made the trip to UNITED DREAMS show with the BROWN SOCIETY CREW and had a hell of a time, got to meet a lot people and partied my ass off. congrats to everybody who placed and went to just have a good time. heres a few pics i got from show and after party.


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 10:51 PM~19863291
> *Thanks Huey, it was a really good show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Feb 13 2011, 10:53 PM~19863310
> *made the trip to UNITED DREAMS show with the BROWN SOCIETY CREW and had a hell of a time, got to meet a lot people and partied my ass off. congrats to everybody who placed and went to just have a good time. heres a few pics i got from show and after party.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

thats it. hope the after party pics don't get anybody in trouble.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 10:06 PM~19862249
> *After hop action.
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore hop pics


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks to everyone posting pics keep them coming i was so busy at the show i missed alot but one thing is im proud to be a United Dreams car club member!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here the official roll of clubs that attended....

The Ferr cc
Gouls cc-Yuma, Az
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca 
Street Dreams cc-Yuma, Az
Majestics cc-Phx, Az
Intruders cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only Phx, YUma, & Imperial Valley Ca
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Street Kings cc- Valle de Cochella, Ca
GoodTimes cc- Yuma, IE, San Diego, 
Sophisticated Few cc-Phx, Casa Grande, Eloy Az
Suavecito cc- Yuma, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Nockturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Nostalgia cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix Ryderz cc-Phx, Az
City Cruisers cc- Blythe, Ca
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc- Casa Grande, Az
Identity cc Phx, az
La Raza cc-Yuma, Az
Elite Kreations cc-Salinas Ca
Az Pride cc Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc Phx, az
Los Saints cc Yuma, Az
Groupe cc Phx, az
Individuals cc Phx, Az
Society cc Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc Blythe, Ca
Desert Cruzers cc Imperial Valley, Ca
Ariza cc Phx, az

Sorry if i missed anyone there was so many clubs that didnt bring cars but came to check out the show if i missed you please add yourself to the List.

THIS SHOW COULD NOT HAVE HAPPENED WITHOUT ALL OF YOU CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED ONCE AGAIN THANKS.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, first of all, let me thank Rick from United Dreams CC for the hospitality, it was a class act. The crowd was firme, the hop was firme-er, the after party off the hook. I was only supposed to play until midnight, but I kept it going until 2am. The people wouldn't go home!!!!

Also I wanted to again thank everyone that donated to my "Gone But Not Forgotten" fundraiser program. It is a program that helps vatos doing lengthy or "Life" in prison. Yuma helped me raise $137.80. It will pay for 3 packages to people that got nothing coming from the streets, gracias again on behalf of my wife and I.
I can't wait until next year "IF" I said "IF" I am still dj-ing Car Shows, because United Dreams will definitely be on my tour calendar.

Special thanks to "PINCHE ANGIE" from Brown Society CC. She wasn't even at the after party and Still made it happen. I don't know how she did it.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Feb 13 2011, 10:03 PM~19862868
> *
> *


big rick doin the damn thing in a vert....


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 10:08 PM~19862923
> *:biggrin:
> The Homie, Jaime, and some friends.
> 
> ...


crazy jaime always down for a beer lol


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 10:35 PM~19863138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the homie lookn good w the goodtimers gear


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Feb 13 2011, 10:38 PM~19863170
> *FROM YUMA TO BLYTHE TO THE VALLE IMPE. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

THIS HAS BEEN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS THAT I'VE BEEN TO !! MUCH PROPS TO YOUR WHOLE CLUB


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MORE PICS DROPPIN ON THE OG AZ SIDE THREAD!!!! to many to post


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Feb 14 2011, 02:37 PM~19868209
> *THIS HAS BEEN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS THAT I'VE BEEN TO !! MUCH PROPS TO YOUR WHOLE CLUB
> *



Thanks homies we planning on next years to be even bigger...couldnt do it without u guys...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 14 2011, 04:14 PM~19868950
> *Thanks homies we planning on next years to be even bigger...couldnt do it without u guys...
> *


long weekend, Identity had a great time but a rough sunday morning. We are ready to do it all over next year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 15 2011, 02:14 AM~19868950
> *Thanks homies we planning on next years to be even bigger...couldnt do it without u guys...
> *


You guys should mail out flyers next year when you're getting ready to do the show again. I know I'm definitely down to go again next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 15 2011, 08:24 AM~19874452
> *You guys should mail out flyers next year when you're getting ready to do the show again.  I know I'm definitely down to go again next year. :thumbsup:
> *



DONT WORRY HOMIE U WILL SEE US AROUND THE PHX AREA AND ALSO FLYERS WILL BE MAILED OUT ALONG WITH PRE REGS FOR NEXT YEAR!!! THANKS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Make sure you mail me a flyer, I want in. I'm already looking forward to the "After Party".


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 14 2011, 02:08 PM~19867973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

DVD almost ready


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 19 2011, 09:44 PM~19913255
> *DVD almost ready
> 
> 
> ...


dam i look like shit,that what i get for staying up to 5 in the morning the day of the show......well thats my excuse....thanks for posting that pic TOPDOG.....YA RIGHT.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Feb 20 2011, 12:10 AM~19914158
> *dam i look like shit,that what i get for staying up to 5 in the morning the day of the show......well thats my excuse....thanks for posting that pic TOPDOG.....YA RIGHT.
> *



hahaha pedro u always look like that hahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 19 2011, 09:44 PM~19913255
> *DVD almost ready
> 
> 
> ...



hell ya im excited....... :wow:


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF UNIQUE DIECAST THANK YOU FOR HAVEING US AT YOUR SHOW I GIVE YOU GUYS PROPS FOR HAVEING ABOMB SHOW WE HAD A GREAT TIME YOU PEOPLE IN YUMA AZ ARE GREAT WE WOOD LOVE TO COME BACK OUT THERE ANY TIME THERES SOMETHING GOING ON THANK YOU SO MUCH UNITED DREAMSCC JAMES/SONIA UNIQUE DIECAST


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 20 2011, 11:05 AM~19915797
> *hell ya im excited....... :wow:
> *



quick question rick,,,you said your excited,,,,and i hope its caus topdogg almost has the dvd ready and not the pic of me,,,,lol,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Feb 20 2011, 11:43 PM~19920573
> *quick question rick,,,you said your excited,,,,and i hope its caus topdogg almost has the dvd ready and not the pic of me,,,,lol,,,, :biggrin:
> *


pinche pedro :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can I hear more about the dj and the after party???


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 20 2011, 10:49 PM~19920623
> *Can I hear more about the dj and the after party???
> *


 :biggrin: THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!! WUSSUP MAN!!


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

A MIKE WHY WERE YOU IN THE DOG HOUSE THE NEXT DAY LET ME GUESS I NO TE PORTAS BEIN TO MANY CEVERSAS DOG I BET THE WALLS WERE SHAKEN THE NEXT DAY RIGHT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

A MIKE WHY WERE YOU IN THE DOG HOUSE THE NEXT DAY LET ME GUESS I NO TE PORTAS BEIN TO MANY CEVERSAS DOG I BET THE WALLS WERE SHAKEN THE NEXT DAY RIGHT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@Feb 21 2011, 09:23 PM~19928586
> *A MIKE WHY WERE YOU IN THE DOG HOUSE THE NEXT DAY LET ME GUESS I NO TE PORTAS BEIN  TO MANY CEVERSAS DOG I BET THE WALLS WERE SHAKEN THE NEXT DAY RIGHT  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I was in the dogg house because I was supposed to stop dj-ing the after party at midnite but I kept it going until 2am. The thing was that it was my wife and I anniversary,ooops.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rebel Society (Jan 23, 2011)

Need to get the DVD........best show Yuma ever had. Shots and props to United Dreams Car Club for bringing the Lowrider community together for a great show. Got the homies talking bout the hopping session for a minute......


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rebel Society_@Mar 5 2011, 11:09 AM~20021689
> *Need to get the DVD........best show Yuma ever had. Shots and props to United Dreams Car Club for bringing the Lowrider community together for a great show. Got the homies talking bout the hopping session for a minute......
> *


 :biggrin: THNX HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rebel Society_@Mar 5 2011, 11:09 AM~20021689
> *Need to get the DVD........best show Yuma ever had. Shots and props to United Dreams Car Club for bringing the Lowrider community together for a great show. Got the homies talking bout the hopping session for a minute......
> *


DVDs will be on sale with any club member hahaha.....$5 a dvd hahahaha........ :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------

